# Finally some pics!-- pic heavy



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey there!

Here are some older pictures that I had. I need to take some more good pictures of my current bunch (other than the head shots that I made for my siggy) but these pictures are fun anyway. 









Sugar and Tobias eating Broccoli. I miss you Sugar and Tobias!!! Little Rattie angels in heaven.









Tobias and Rolf (Rolf I still have) peafishing!









Sweetie (another little rat angel in heaven) getting a very melting massage!









Rex (a rescue who is now adopted out) peafishing.









Tobias and Rex peafishing









Tobias peafishing









Spock as a baby!!! He's about ten times that size now.









Me giving baby Spock kisses... and Rex's butt.

-Rozaylia


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

They are sooo sweet!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

ahh soo cute! =]


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks guys 

-Rozaylia


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

No way is this pic heavy... look at MY most recent pic thread!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Cuties!


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

aweh! They are cuties! Sppoks is a cutie.


----------

